# need advice on crosstraining



## dok (Sep 29, 2006)

This might seem like a really silly question, but I'm gonna ask anyways 

what, in your personal experience, is the most effective way to crosstrain?

for example, I've recently begun training Krav Maga - I've also entertained the thought of training (in the near future) in BJJ / or some form of ground work, maybe Sambo... although I'm also lured by FMA's like pekiti tersia (although there's apparently none whatsoever in my area - DC metro), and arts like Serak Silat (also... none in my area).  So I'm researching Amok!, but thus far am having little luck with that (... the local tribes email dont seem to work).  Ok, enough digressing - the point I'm gonna be driving towards is how much time does one need to spend on a particular style/art without shortchanging it?  

Personally, I'm finding that Krav is a relatively demanding workout, so I train 3 times a week with a day off in between - until I get in better shape (which I do expect to), I'm a little sore on those off days.  

in addition I'm curious as to what peoples opinions are on training more than 1 thing at a time?  is retention/learning impaired by splitting ones focus on two different arts?  

appreciate any feedback - thanks 
dok


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 30, 2006)

dok said:


> Ok, enough digressing - the point I'm gonna be driving towards is how much time does one need to spend on a particular style/art without shortchanging it?
> 
> Personally, I'm finding that Krav is a relatively demanding workout, so I train 3 times a week with a day off in between - until I get in better shape (which I do expect to), I'm a little sore on those off days.
> 
> ...



Your answer will depend on who you ask.  Forrest Morgan in *Living The Martial Way* suggests dedicating yourself to learning one art at a time, and only moving into another after reaching a black belt.  (Note, please, that I've just condensed at least one chapter to one sentence.  I highly encourage going to the source on this!)  Others will suggest training in several arts almost randomly.

You will find learning impaired if you try to train in two arts at once unless you're very careful to choose arts that will complement each other without contradicting each other.  To make a kind of extreme comparison -- imagine someone trying to study aikido which redirects everything while simultaneously trying to study something like muay thai that charges in.  Think there's gonna be some moments of vapor lock where your body tries to both evade & redirect while charging in?

Personally, I've found that there's just too much I haven't worked on enough in my own art to do more than experiment for a few hours with something else at a seminar or camp.  But, I'm lucky to have an art with that depth AND to have had teachers who shared that depth with me.  Maybe I'll try another style when I've made it through the notes I haven't worked on yet!


----------



## dok (Sep 30, 2006)

thankyou kindly for the reply jks 
all of what you said makes sense.  I can certainly see the POV behind the '1 art' viewpoint - the jack of all trades master of none idea, perhaps?  

That said, speaking for myself - I think its fair to say that I will not wait until I have completed black belt in krav maga before crosstraining - not sure if Krav would be considered an 'art' in the traditional sense anyway - but I dont think I can wait 5-8 years before branching off and trying some other styles i'm just hungering for.  

so i suppose the next logical question is - do you (or anyone else) have a take on how krav would work together with the FMA's (modern arnis, pekiti tirsia kali)


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend starting another Martial Arts until you have a good footing (no pun intended) in the one ou started with. I don't know about waiting until you're a black belt though... I've been doing bujutsu for a year and then I attended a few Aikijutsu classes. I picked it up pretty quick, and doing each Martial Art helped the other improve better. bujutsu is still my primary martial Art though, and I only do aiki on the side. I wouldn't consider doing both full time until at least another year.


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2006)

I cross train, but I didn't start until I was a Brown Belt in my base art.  I don't think someone has to wait until Black, but for the reasons already stated, its good to wait a little.

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with what's been said before.

Get a good base in your "primary" art before crosstraining.  If you start two things at the same time it could confuse both your body and mind.

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, Try Judo!    My son and daughter both are doing Judo and wrestling each is different but works well together,  both the Judo comes better...and there wrestling gets better.

Judo is about learning to take a fall...and throwing your attacker.  You will find this a very effective art, that will work well with Krav.

I am learning Judo in a Adult education class and have being training in Kempo for 12 years now.

Judo is great to learn and know...keep in mind all you need to learn is a few throws that works for you.  Plus you learn about getting someone off balance. ......Just try it and experience for yourself. ..........Aloha


----------



## searcher (Oct 2, 2006)

I was a fairly high rank when I switched schools, but I did not truly start crosstraining until I was already a BB.    I would rec. that you wait and try to explore your art quite thoroughly then choose another.   This will let you find out what interests and/or deficiencies your art has.   There is nothing worse than to train in another style without knowing why you are training.


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 3, 2006)

Training in different styles First you need to have a foundation. Then you have an understanding. Then you need to not train that whole style as for cross training. Train the key tools that make that style strong the most useful to you. Which will be a small aded set. No need to go the mile to get to where you need to be. Finding a instructustor that will break it down and train you in this manner will take some searching. Any style is just a method of training thats all. Build your foundation and train the key elements from the other styles you choose to explore.


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 4, 2006)

For your ground stuff and controlling the body, maybe look into submission wrestling. I think it might be a great compliment to your Krav Maga. A lot of BJJ is defensive, working for position before applying submission, use of the guard, and such. Sub Wrestling seems more direct and offensive, which is what Krav is as well. Both are 'take charge' styles, one for standup,the other on the ground. Sambo would also be my choice, but you can't go wrong with Judo or BJJ either, any of these will take over where the KM leaves off (the ground) and leave you effective all around.


----------

